# Lockscreen Music controls?



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm running TweakStock 1.1 on my Charge - what are my options for lockscreen music controls (aside from WidgetLocker?) Or are there any options?


----------



## SuperJon (Jul 2, 2011)

I've been using playerpro as my music player for a long time. I upgraded to the premium version but there's a free version also.. This app allows lockscreen controls, volume rocker control and has themes etc. Try it out.


----------



## jdunne (Jul 21, 2011)

Stock samsung player is already on tweakstock and it has lockscreen controls. Pretty decent too

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## blarrick (Aug 26, 2011)

PowerAmp is the best music player in my opinion but after the 15 day trial you have to pay like $6 for it >_< aside from the price it's awesome, equalizer, nice layout, lots of customization, audio tweaks, song ratings, lockscreen controls and much more. Bad thing about the lockscreen controls is that it doesn't put it on the lockscreen itself, it creates a second lockscreen that basically goes on top of the original. So in other words, you press the unlock button, get your player controls immediately and an option on the screen that says "Go to lockscreen" and it takes you to your Puzzle/AOSP/real lockscreen. If you are running any ROM with TSM parts/Tweakstock1.1+/the mod in Tweakstock1.1+ that lets you have a custom pulldown menu then this isn't an issue since you can disable your lockscreen and then you only need to unlock the custom PowerAmp lockscreen by clicking a button on it.

tl;dr I'm bad at explaining but you can just download the PowerAmp trial + any ROM/mod/app that allows you to remove your lockscreen. They go really well together.


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

blarrick said:


> PowerAmp is the best music player in my opinion but after the 15 day trial you have to pay like $6 for it >_< aside from the price it's awesome, equalizer, nice layout, lots of customization, audio tweaks, song ratings, lockscreen controls and much more. Bad thing about the lockscreen controls is that it doesn't put it on the lockscreen itself, it creates a second lockscreen that basically goes on top of the original. So in other words, you press the unlock button, get your player controls immediately and an option on the screen that says "Go to lockscreen" and it takes you to your Puzzle/AOSP/real lockscreen. If you are running any ROM with TSM parts/Tweakstock1.1+/the mod in Tweakstock1.1+ that lets you have a custom pulldown menu then this isn't an issue since you can disable your lockscreen and then you only need to unlock the custom PowerAmp lockscreen by clicking a button on it.
> 
> tl;dr I'm bad at explaining but you can just download the PowerAmp trial + any ROM/mod/app that allows you to remove your lockscreen. They go really well together.


Ditto. I bought it when it was only $4. Now it's $5. Knowing what I know I'd gladly pay $5 for it. The equalizer alone is worth the price you pay.


----------



## scotttr (Nov 8, 2011)

blarrick said:


> Bad thing about the lockscreen controls is that it doesn't put it on the lockscreen itself, it creates a second lockscreen that basically goes on top of the original. So in other words, you press the unlock button, get your player controls immediately and an option on the screen that says "Go to lockscreen" and it takes you to your Puzzle/AOSP/real lockscreen.


look in the options of power amp, you can enable direct unlock and bypass the 'real' lockscreen, no need for any other app to disable the lock screen.


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

The two main music apps I use are Google music and Pandora. Previous ROM's I've tried (GummyCharged and Infinity) had lockscreen music controls that worked with both of those apps - but I think that may have been a function of TSM parts.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I just used DoubleTwist and it showed controls when I pressed the Power button, it had controls and a button to press to unlock the device which then showed my PIN screen.


----------

